# Mod questions about my Night Ops Gladius



## Ignoramus (Nov 20, 2008)

Hey folks,

I don't know crap about flashlights and reading the jargon on these forums makes me dizzy. I've done some searches and can't find my answer, so I figure (with my superior reasoning skills) that I should ask people. 

I've had this light modded once already. I was told that it should be about 180-200 lumens now, though there's no way for me to tell since I'm merely an ignoramus. I just knows that it's brighter than when I gots it before. 

Recently I saw a kick *** Surefire U2 that was modded by Milkyspit up to 500 lumens and my question is- Can I get my Gladius modded in a similar fashion? I'd like to know if anyone can get this thing as bright as possible. I'm more of a knife enthusiast and I'm not too sophisticated in lights and what I want out of them. I just want a super bright light. I know there's much more to EDC lights than getting them as bright as possible, but that's all I'm really looking for. 

So to sum it up:

-Are there any mods that can get this light super-kick-***-bright?
-How kick-***-bright can it get?
-Who would I go to for this mod?
-How much would it cost?

Any answers to these questions or any advice at all is greatly appreciated. 

Thanks!


----------



## BenjiBot (Nov 22, 2008)

If you type "gladius mod" into the search engine at the top of the page you will find a few suggestions, such as https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/163247


----------



## Ignoramus (Nov 22, 2008)

BenjiBot said:


> If you type "gladius mod" into the search engine at the top of the page you will find a few suggestions, such as https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/163247



Thanks for the help, but I've already done a few searches and the only mod I can find is one that I've already done to my Gladius. I'm looking for a mod that can take the lumens on this thing to 300+. I'm guessing from the lack of responses that no one's done anything like this with a Gladius.


----------



## FLT MEDIC (Jan 15, 2009)

The Gladius circuitry limits the current to around 700 to 750 mA at the emitter and then it lowers the current when the Gladius gets too hot after 15 minutes or so, that's why a brighter mod than a Seoul P4 swap would require modifying the Gladius' drive current and its temp control circuit.


----------

